# yoooo!!



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

Heyyy everyone!

I am all new at this malarkey!

I am Chloe, 21 years young from Bristol!

I have recently joined a new gym but haven't been yet, ooops! I don't like going on my own as i feel like a right goon!

I need some motivation and guidance as i really don't have a clue!

My boyf tries to help me but i cannot take him seriously! ha  @notorious1990

Look forward to speaking to you all! x


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

chloemay92 said:


> Heyyy everyone!
> 
> I am all new at this malarkey!
> 
> ...


Welcome chloe


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

This is true. I either get a dead arm or shouted at lol! Women and their hormones aye :whistling: :lol:

Nice to see you on here sweet cheeks haha xxx


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

chloemay92 said:


> Heyyy everyone!
> 
> I am all new at this malarkey!
> 
> ...


Welcome  .

The first trip to the gym is always the worse but you will be fine after that


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

chloemay92 said:


> Heyyy everyone!
> 
> I am all new at this malarkey!
> 
> ...


Welcome  .

The first trip to the gym is always the worse but you will be fine after that


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Welcome  .
> 
> The first trip to the gym is always the worse but you will be fine after that


Thank you!

I used to go but i got bored quite quickly and didnt really know what to do, too many posers and not enough users haha!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

chloemay92 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I used to go but i got bored quite quickly and didnt really know what to do, too many posers and not enough users haha!


If you go after 5pm in my gym its like an episode of loose women but with blokes, you spend the whole session asking groups of people to shift so u can use the things.

Find a friend to go with you to train with that will give u more motivation, works for me


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chloemay92 said:


> Heyyy everyone!
> 
> I am all new at this malarkey!
> 
> ...


Don't worry Chloe with that face I can't take your bf seriously iether :lol:

Only joking @notorious1990 Just read all you can in the diet and training sections, go to your gym after 9 am and it will be dead I promise you. They arnt that scary after a few sessions  if you need any help just pm me


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> If you go after 5pm in my gym its like an episode of loose women but with blokes, you spend the whole session asking groups of people to shift so u can use the things.
> 
> Find a friend to go with you to train with that will give u more motivation, works for me


hahaa sounds about right!

yeah I am trying but they are a bit too serious where as I am a bit of a joker and like to take the p1ss! I need to get myself to that gym!


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Don't worry Chloe with that face I can't take your bf seriously iether :lol:
> 
> Only joking @notorious1990 Just read all you can in the diet and training sections, go to your gym after 9 am and it will be dead I promise you. They arnt that scary after a few sessions  if you need any help just pm me


haha that makes two of us then!

I cant go after 9am as I am in work and im too lazy to go before work lol!

he dragged me to circuits the other night and nearly killed me off. I recon that's the plan hahaha!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Welcome! Get your butt down the gym - you're going to have to sooner or later! 

Once you have the basics down and a program to follow, you won't care about being on your own and wonder what the fuss was all about.... go for it!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ayup


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

I didn't know white people said "yoooo!".


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> Welcome! Get your butt down the gym - you're going to have to sooner or later!
> 
> Once you have the basics down and a program to follow, you won't care about being on your own and wonder what the fuss was all about.... go for it!


Thank you 

my boyf tells me you are very knowledgeable, so may be coming to you for advice ha!

I know I don't know why I am worrying over nothing, its just the first steps are always the worst. I need a diet to follow otherwise it will be pointless!

Nice to meet you x


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> If you go after 5pm in my gym its like an episode of loose women but with blokes, you spend the whole session asking groups of people to shift so u can use the things.
> 
> Find a friend to go with you to train with that will give u more motivation, works for me


this is too true, one of the reason i prefer training early in the morning.


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

Captain lats said:


> I didn't know white people said "yoooo!".


yooo whats up dougggggg! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

chloemay92 said:


> Thank you
> 
> my boyf tells me you are very knowledgeable, so may be coming to you for advice ha!
> 
> ...


 @kristina is very knowledgable, helped me a lot with my CBL (carb back loading) diet.

edit - also welcome aboard chloe.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

chloemay92 said:


> Thank you
> 
> my boyf tells me you are very knowledgeable, so may be coming to you for advice ha!
> 
> ...


Awhhhh coool hehe yep always happy to help!

Yep I know what you mean... first few days you might feel like a fish out of water but I remember the day that I walked in after several days of training properly, feeling on top of the world that I was now "on it" and owning a piece of the "mens' playground" hahaha..

What are you planning to do (will you be following a specific program?). You should definitely go with @notorious1990 for a few days so he can teach form and technique and then you'll be excited to do things on your own anyway.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

chloemay92 said:


> yooo whats up dougggggg! :thumb: :lol:


 :lol: :confused1:

hello mate


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Chloe.

I can't blame you for not taking @notorious1990 seriously, he looks the sort of fella who borrows your makeup when you're not around. :whistling:

P.s. it's nothing to be embarrassed about, fella. I nick our lass' all the time.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

How do!!!!!welcome:rockon:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> I didn't know white people said "yoooo!".


Have you not heard the white kids with Jamaican accents mate lol?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

zasker said:


> this is too true, one of the reason i prefer training early in the morning.


Early morning its gym to myself most the time  . Evenings also bring the knobs out aswell I find


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Early morning its gym to myself most the time  . Evenings also bring the knobs out aswell I find


i dont get it to myself in mornings unfortunately, generally a few old guys around grave dodging... moving it to early afternoon now, i've been disciplined :crying: did my first afternoon session today and it was dead :thumb:


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

kristina said:


> Awhhhh coool hehe yep always happy to help!
> 
> Yep I know what you mean... first few days you might feel like a fish out of water but I remember the day that I walked in after several days of training properly, feeling on top of the world that I was now "on it" and owning a piece of the "mens' playground" hahaha..
> 
> What are you planning to do (will you be following a specific program?). You should definitely go with @notorious1990 for a few days so he can teach form and technique and then you'll be excited to do things on your own anyway.


Thanks!

I don't want to go in the gym and not know what I'm using or what to use it for... @notorious1990 is taking me to the gym tomorrow to give me a little session which will be good!

Well I'm not too sure at the moment just try different things I suppose, need to think of some sort of diet out first!

I don't specifically want to look like a particular thing, just want to tighten up in all the right places as most women do ha! and I want to follow a plan and have strict routine.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

richardrahl said:


> Welcome aboard, Chloe.
> 
> I can't blame you for not taking @notorious1990 seriously, he looks the sort of fella who borrows your makeup when you're not around. :whistling:
> 
> P.s. it's nothing to be embarrassed about, fella. I nick our lass' all the time.


I also borrow her underwear  :whistling:


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Don't worry Chloe with that face I can't take your bf seriously iether :lol:
> 
> Only joking @notorious1990 Just read all you can in the diet and training sections, go to your gym after 9 am and it will be dead I promise you. They arnt that scary after a few sessions  if you need any help just pm me


 I know what you mean I've got to look at it in the mirror every morning mate lol :tongue:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## chloemay92 (Aug 25, 2014)

thanks all! :bounce:

will have a read around and see what I can find!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

welcome along


----------

